# Projector calibration



## JULIANSHORI (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi.
I'm new here and have a small problem.
I have an old Sony VPL-VW12HT projector and am wondering if there is any way I can calibrate it using the HCFR setup program.
Thans


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

I have moved your post to the PJ forum where you should get a better response.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Welcome. You can certainly use HCFR but to do a calibration you need a meter. HCFR is just the software to manage the meter and data. Calibration is a complex subject and involves a great deal of knowledge of color science as well as the capabilities of your projector. Before undertaking something like HCFR and a meter, I suggest you get one of the calibration disks like DVE and learn how the controls work and how to use the various test patterns visually to get the most out of your set. Once you understand the basics of adjusting your set, and get some idea of what you can expect from it, then you can begin to learn what calibration might get you. It is a long and complex learning curve to get the most out of your set. That is why most people use a professional with the right experience and equipment.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Welcome. You can certainly use HCFR but to do a calibration you need a meter. HCFR is just the software to manage the meter and data. Calibration is a complex subject and involves a great deal of knowledge of color science as well as the capabilities of your projector. Before undertaking something like HCFR and a meter, I suggest you get one of the calibration disks like DVE and learn how the controls work and how to use the various test patterns visually to get the most out of your set. Once you understand the basics of adjusting your set, and get some idea of what you can expect from it, then you can begin to learn what calibration might get you. It is a long and complex learning curve to get the most out of your set. That is why most people use a professional with the right experience and equipment.


I am interested in this subject (DIY projector calibration) as well. I just got my new HT build to ~90% finished stage (walls and ceilings are done, projector is up, screen is (probably) done, but no flooring yet and I've not done baseboard or trim). I will ultimately get the video side professionally calibrated but as that might be a few months away I'd like to know what, if anything, I can do myself beyond using the test patterns from my DVE HD basics disc. 


Of all the choices available, which calibration disc would you consider to be the most comprehensive?
Is there step between using the cailbration disc and hiring a professional that we can take to tweak out a little more improvement? Do you have any recommendation on equipment, software and/or information resources?

Thanks!
sga2


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is a continuum between user level adjustment and professional calibration and the ability to navigate it will depend upon what you are willing to learn. Once you master the reasoning and use of the test patterns on the available test disks for visual adjustment of your set, the next step is to use a meter to make measurements. The choice of a meter is a complex one, depending on many factors. If you intend to use HCFR, I would defer to others who would be more familiar with that software. If you choose to use CalMan, I would use one of the meters in their packages. You need a meter that your software is designed to work with a particular meter.


----------

